
How do we tell truths that might hurt? - shawndumas
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/ewd498.html
======
shawndumas
original paper: <http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd04xx/EWD498.PDF>

